# 30 tropheus Kiriza in a 90 gallon Okay?



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I have 30 Kirizas in a 180 gallon tank. They are three inches long, have been there two months with no deaths or health problems.
I have featherfins in my 90 gallon and they seem kind of cramped (used to be in the 180 before tropheus).
I was considering switching the two. Are thirty tropheus too much in a 90 gallon?


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

One thing to consider is that once you move them to the 90 all **** might break out. Then you might have deaths and health issues. Would you want to risk that?


----------



## cledus (Aug 10, 2006)

We have 18 Kiriza in a 40L and they're spawning all the time (not the best scenario but they grew up together and it's working). It "should" be fine. But... IrkedCitizen has a VERY valid point. A few years ago we moved a bunch of demasoni to a new tank, it was a total disaster -- they went on a murder spree that'd made death row look like a church social. Tried moving them back to the tank they came from, that did no good. It seemed like once the tank order was disrupted they were stuck in murder mode and wouldn't settle down.

Personally I'd decide which group was more important to me (those in the 180 or the 90). If the featherfins are your favorite, take the chance and make the move. If the Kiriza are your favorites, leave them alone.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Most Kiriza are deep into generation from Burundi farms, and I would not be really worried about 30 of them going into a 90 gallon.

Most wild fish will reach a larger size overall, than pondraised, but that is not always the case.

In 4ft tanks the typical standard is 12-14 fish in a 55 gallon, then add 1 fish per 6 gallons over 55. So, a 90 gallon would be best suited for about 20-24 fish of a single variant. Putting 30 in there would be really pushing it. I would not do so unless, the filtration was really high like 10X or twice a week 50% waterchange, if your not at 10X.

What is your filtration on the 90 gallon? If your using a wetdry, that number can drop from 10X to about 4-5X


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

90 gallon is filtered with two Aquaclear 110s.
Fish were brought in from Africa but I was told were raised lakeside - not in the lake if that makes sense.
If the chances of me having problems is 10% or higher, I won't do it.


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I'd stick with a max of 24 in a 90 with at least a weekly 50% waterchange.


----------



## danumber1stunnar (Apr 14, 2007)

i know someone who has 50 moliros in a 75 gallon tank and they are all happy and breeding it may work for ya but it is a risk you ahve to take


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

I would leave a winning formula as it is.
If ness get a 180g to replace the 90g with the same fish.

90g spare would make a great raising tank. :wink:


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

danumber1stunnar said:


> i know someone who has 50 moliros in a 75 gallon tank and they are all happy and breeding it may work for ya but it is a risk you ahve to take


Yeah and Elvis ain't dead!


----------



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I appreciate the suggestions. Although some say a smaller tank might work, I think that I don't want to take the chance. I would like to see the tropheus breed and it sounds like it will be more probable or successful with the bigger tank.


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

Tropheus are always happier with more room. The happier they are, so will you be.


----------

